# air foot switch bulb ?



## 15807brett (Jun 21, 2013)

My air foot switch bulb for my spartan 2001 is going bad any recommendations to a new one or aftermarkets one. thanks brett


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

15807brett said:


> My air foot switch bulb for my spartan 2001 is going bad any recommendations to a new one or aftermarkets one. thanks brett


Call Allan J Coleman Co. ask for Kirk or Marvin mention Ron from A-Archer.

5725 N Ravenswood Ave, Chicago, IL 60660
(773) 728-2400

They will hook you up with what you need for your machine and their price is fair, their customer service is outstanding and they ship quickly. They also have parts for many other brand machines, Ridgid, Spartan, General, Marco(while supplies last), FlexiRooter, and many more.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> Call Allan J Coleman Co. ask for Kirk or Marvin mention Ron from A-Archer. 5725 N Ravenswood Ave, Chicago, IL 60660 (773) 728-2400 They will hook you up with what you need for your machine and their price is fair, their customer service is outstanding and they ship quickly. They also have parts for many other brand machines, Ridgid, Spartan, General, Marco(while supplies last), FlexiRooter, and many more.


Are there discounts for mentioning your name?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.draincables.com/UNIVERSAL_FOOT_SWITCH_W_8_HOSE_p/fs100.htm


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

good call redwood. that is where i bought mine to replace the crappy one on my ridgid k40. its the same as the one on my spartan 100. great price and fast shipping.:thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

No discounts that I know of, just a way to let them know that you were recommended from PZ forums. If you don't mention our names it will not change the great customer service you will get from them. 

Marvin, knows this industry and the machines used by us like the back of his hand.


----------



## 15807brett (Jun 21, 2013)

thank you for the fast replys thanks brett :thumbup:


----------

